# Saflager S23 Temp Guide



## Yowster (9/12/09)

Just in the process of putting down Orfy's Hobgoblin, and must say the smells as this was brewing up was fantastic. It's got me wishing for 5 weeks to pass just so I can try a bottle :icon_drool2: 

Just a quick question regarding yeast. My LHBS did not have the Nottingham Yeast that was recommended for this brew, so instead they suggested using Saflager S23. The packet suggests pitching the yeast between 10-15 degrees, which I am a bit worried about getting the temp down to considering the hot weather we've been having in NSW at the moment. LHBS said don't worry the yeast will be ok up to 30 degrees.

My thoughts are that this is BS. What do you guys think should be the highest temp I let this get to? Is 20 degrees going to be ok?


----------



## wyatt_girth (9/12/09)

This might help you.


----------



## arogers (9/12/09)

I'd be looking for a new HBS personally....


----------



## Carboy (9/12/09)

Yowie,

Your first thought re BS was right.... S23 is a lager yeast and she need to be cold.... Buddy get her down to 12 or below other wise you are going to get some real strange flavours going on. Other wise try and source the recommended yeast.

Just my 2 worth

Good luck


Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yowster (9/12/09)

Given that the wort has been made up, if I can't get the temp down to around 12 degrees is it possibly better to go with a couple of packets of the coopers yeast that I've been saving in the fridge? At least I wouldn't get the strange flavours


----------



## bowie in space (9/12/09)

Yowie

Can you get your hands on a pack of safale? US-04 would suit or perhaps the US-05 if you can't get the former of the two. Anyhow, I'd stock up on ale yeasts, so you always have some handy. I have a temp controlled fermenting fridge and I am still yet to brew a lager. Ales are easier IMHO.

I have, however, brewed a lager in winter in my open garage where temperatures flucuated and got as high as 20C on some days. It just doesn't do the yeast justice by exposing it to those temperatures. If I were you I'd do it anyway, just so you know what you're dealing with by brewing a lager yeast without the correct temp control, that way when you do get temp control you'll know the difference and be better off for the knowledge.

Bowie


----------



## Yowster (9/12/09)

Thanks for that tip Bowie,

I should be able to get my hands on a safale? US-04 on the way home from work tomorrow. I've got the wort sealed up so no stray bits can get in. Will I have any oxidation issues by not pitching the yeast for +24 hours?


----------



## roverfj1200 (10/12/09)

regulator said:


> I'd be looking for a new HBS personally....



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## bullfrog (10/12/09)

+1 on the new HBS.

My LHBS doesn't stock Nottingham either, so I buy it from CraftBrewer. I'm not sure I'd go replacing Notto with Saflager...I'd probably be substituting with US05.

If you're worried about losing your aeration, then get a big spoon (sanitised) and stir the buggery out of your wort before pitching.


----------



## seemax (10/12/09)

Find a few under the lid yeasts packets... preferably the ones sitting in the supermarket shelf for a year or so.

Pitch at around 30C and keep it steady.... 

Seriously... S23 @ 12C max if you want a clean crisp beer.

Otherwise US05 at 18C for a neutral ale ... S-04 if you want some esters.


----------



## WHYPSI (3/1/10)

i brewed a Fat Yak and used the saflager s-23 @23-24 degrees. only took 8 days in primary, then kegged it, carbonated it then tried it 3 days later and it was awesome! could have just been pure luck though. but next time i do the fat yak it will be done the same way.


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/10)

Before I had temperature control I used S-23 a few times in the SEQ winter at below 20 - however I was relying on the stick-on strip thermometers which aren't too accurate, and next winter I took more notice of what the temperatures were in the garage and I reckon the beers were at more like 20 - 24. The S-23 worked just fine but did throw a bit of a lemony citrus flavour, like the faintest hint of a citronella candle. No complaints. However I agree that for a 'fake lager' you can't go past US-05 fermented at around 17 to 18 degrees.


----------



## manticle (3/1/10)

Yowie said:


> Just in the process of putting down Orfy's Hobgoblin, and must say the smells as this was brewing up was fantastic. It's got me wishing for 5 weeks to pass just so I can try a bottle :icon_drool2:
> 
> Just a quick question regarding yeast. My LHBS did not have the Nottingham Yeast that was recommended for this brew, so instead they suggested using Saflager S23. The packet suggests pitching the yeast between 10-15 degrees, which I am a bit worried about getting the temp down to considering the hot weather we've been having in NSW at the moment. LHBS said don't worry the yeast will be ok up to 30 degrees.
> 
> My thoughts are that this is BS. What do you guys think should be the highest temp I let this get to? Is 20 degrees going to be ok?



It's already been said but that's pretty shit advice - firstly on the yeast substitute and secondly on the wildly varying temp range. Keep the saflager for a winter brew, get some 04 or 05 and make sure you rehydrate it before you add it in. I'd even go the kit yeasts before the lager yeast in this case.


----------



## Yowster (3/1/10)

Thats pretty much what I did, will end up using the HBS to buy bits and pieces from, but certainly will be taking any kind of advice with a huge grain of salt


----------



## david pridham (15/10/18)

Yowster said:


> Just in the process of putting down Orfy's Hobgoblin, and must say the smells as this was brewing up was fantastic. It's got me wishing for 5 weeks to pass just so I can try a bottle :icon_drool2:
> 
> Just a quick question regarding yeast. My LHBS did not have the Nottingham Yeast that was recommended for this brew, so instead they suggested using Saflager S23. The packet suggests pitching the yeast between 10-15 degrees, which I am a bit worried about getting the temp down to considering the hot weather we've been having in NSW at the moment. LHBS said don't worry the yeast will be ok up to 30 degrees.
> 
> My thoughts are that this is BS. What do you guys think should be the highest temp I let this get to? Is 20 degrees going to be ok?


S23 is a S.pastoranus-it is a genuine bottom fermenting yeast BUT likes it a bit warmer. The packet I am looking at doesn't say pitch cool...it tells you how bloody many packs you will need if you do! Sales pitch. If you check the manufacturer's spec sheet I recall pitch temperature nothing like 12-15C.
I use this yeast a LOT. If you ferment at 24-25C you get esters...Belgium Ale stuff. If you Pitch 20C and ferment 14-17C I think you get better beer than 12-13C. Many people who have tried this yeast hate it ...I believe because they have fermented at 10-12C and pitched at 9C trying for the perfect lager BUT this as I said is S. pastoranus-I hope I got the spelling right there.


----------

